# Would anyone like a digital painting of there horse?



## Wallaby

Can you make one for me like your first example? I've always loved the style of that one.

Here's a few pictures (take your pick) that I love of Lacey...










This one is pretty much my favorite Lacey picture ever. If you could something with this one I'd love it. I'm not sure where the bigger version went though... I'll have to look for it if you need it. =/




























Thanks! You're awesome!


----------



## Brighteyes

Could you make this picture into something like the second one, please? As far as background, etc, you can do whatever you please. Experiment if you like.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Wallaby said:


> Can you make one for me like your first example? I've always loved the style of that one.
> 
> Here's a few pictures (take your pick) that I love of Lacey...
> 
> Thanks! You're awesome!


never done a gray horse before. lol! i'll do my best!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Oh my, I have been waiting to get something done for my sweet boy Scout. I would love one of your digital painting and I ABSOLUTELY adore your background photo edits!!! I understand if you can't do all of the photos, I just really couldn't find a good one of him, I always take pictures when he is under saddle and now I realize he needs some without the saddle, lol.

This is Scout and I, not sure what you can do with it, lol.









Scout lunging, I think this would really look pretty in one of your background edits if possible.  Also I didn't know if you could do his neck up in a digital painting or not. 









The 2 pictures is my husband's first ride on Scout, I didn't know which one would be best for a background edit.

















And here is Scout when he was a yearling. I didn't know if a digital painting would be possible with this one?









Thanks so much, oh and your work is absolutely amazing and I wish I could do stuff like this. Lol.


----------



## welshpony15

I know you've already got a lot of requests, but here is a picture of Holly I would love you to paint  They are really lovely! I like the style of the first one.


----------



## Gidji

WOW. I would post a picture of my old horse to do but it seems like you've got a lot of requests already. You are super-talented.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

im almost done with yours wallaby im sorry its pretty horrible... i'll make you another one after im done with this one. i just need to finish the face, mane and tail on this one. again im sorry it totaly sucks....


----------



## Fire Eyes

_They're really really good! You have talent. 
_


----------



## Twilight Arabians

added the mane. its almost 2 am so im off to bed. sorry but i probably won't be doing any more gray or white horses. its to hard. sorry i'm a bit of a slaker everyone....


----------



## Twilight Arabians

ahhh, i couldn't go to bed without doing the tail.


----------



## Wallaby

Well you did waaaay better than I could have ever done myself using a computer! =D
I still like it. Thanks! =)


----------



## NoniPony

It would be awesome if you could do this photo of noni and I...please do whatever you'd like with it if you can make it happen =]


----------



## NoniPony

QUESTION!!!!
Twilight Arabians...are you on Horseland!?
Cuz I was/used to be and I also bred arabains on the site xD


----------



## NoniPony

also if you want to take me out of the photo thats fine too cuz that white spot stops right were my foot is in the pic so youre not missing anything =]


----------



## JustDressageIt

I would LOVE one!! 

Here are some links to pictures:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/extendbigsmall.jpg
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/?start=120
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny%20Album%202/
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/


----------



## Domino13011

This is when he has his winter coat. But its to show you where his spots are 






























Thank you. If you have to many to get done them you dont have to do mine. But if you can, THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Jillyann

If you are not already to busy, :lol: Could you make on of my little girl?










I dont really care what the background is, maybe something colorful if you can?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

done with the first one. brighteyes do you have a larger version of that picture? you can e-mail it to me at [email protected] if you want. same goes to everyone else.


----------



## equiniphile

O wow! I'd love one!









I need to work on getting some better pix or Artie and I lol, but could ya do this one? Thanks!


----------



## equiniphile

or, if you could make a replica of the horse (the markings you see are the markings he has, except for two coronets on the hind hooves and a sock on the front left hoof) and like not include me that would be great.....but if you could make him cantering or something. Thanks again


----------



## equiniphile

He's sweaty there, this is his actual coloring:









That's about the coloring to use. Thanks
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/Image4-1.jpg


----------



## Twilight Arabians

here ya go apha momma. oops.... i just realized he has some white socks.... sorry. i'll try to change it.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

fixed it!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

okay people. i need larger versions of your pictures!! its really hard to work with them when there small and they come out a lot better looking if there larger. please post larger versions here or e-mail me at [email protected] also its best if there is no rider in the picture. i have tried before to do people and i really suck at them and rather not try again.  saddles and bridle's are okay!


----------



## Domino13011

are mine to small? If so i can try and make them bigger


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Domino13011 said:


> are mine to small? If so i can try and make them bigger


yes there a bit to small. i really need like 1000 x 800 size, works best. but if you don't have larger images i have other ways i can go about making one.


----------



## NoniPony

you can just delete me out of my pic if you decide to do it...i dont mind =]


----------



## Twilight Arabians

NoniPony said:


> you can just delete me out of my pic if you decide to do it...i dont mind =]


haha! im one step ahead of you.  i'm working on yours right now. about half way done. ^^


----------



## JustDressageIt

Twilight Arabians said:


> okay people. i need larger versions of your pictures!! its really hard to work with them when there small and they come out a lot better looking if there larger. please post larger versions here or e-mail me at [email protected] also its best if there is no rider in the picture. i have tried before to do people and i really suck at them and rather not try again.  saddles and bridle's are okay!


 
Could you let me know which one you would like me to send?


----------



## NoniPony

YAY!! im excited...did you ever answer my question??
lol if not i asked if you were ever on horseland?? hehe


----------



## JustDressageIt

PS - I love your work, and am SUPER excited if you decide to to one of Denny... I can't wait!! 










































Those are 4 of my favorites, though I have many! If you find another image you would like to work with better, by all means go for it! Let me know which image you would like me to send you and I can definitely send a bigger size.

Thank you so much in advance if you choose Denny!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

JustDressageIt said:


> Could you let me know which one you would like me to send?


you really want me to pick?? all the pictures are amazing!! just send what ever one's you want me to do. im set in the digital painting mood so that's probably what you will get, for now anyway.


----------



## NoniPony

> you really want me to pick?? all the pictures are amazing!! just send what ever one's you want me to do. im set in the digital painting mood so that's probably what you will get, for now anyway. :smile:


I like the third one =] he is tracking up nicely


----------



## Cally51

wow great work i would like to send you pic i'm new to this horse forum and need to learn how to put the pics on big like the ones everyone did on this thread i have a pic of pearl and me on my profile don't know if you can use that.


----------



## JustDressageIt

NoniPony said:


> I like the third one =] he is tracking up nicely


Thank you!!  

Someone has to choose for me, I like all of them


----------



## Twilight Arabians

NoniPony said:


> YAY!! im excited...did you ever answer my question??
> lol if not i asked if you were ever on horseland?? hehe


lol! i totally missed your question! sorry, i played a little when it first came out, 6ish? years ago. my sister plays on of those SIM games and has me make stuff for her. its not horseland, a different one. 

Here you go!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

JustDressageIt said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Someone has to choose for me, I like all of them


can you e-mail me the 3rd one? the largest size you can. your next.


----------



## Jillyann

I will post a larger picture tomorrow


----------



## JustDressageIt

Twilight Arabians said:


> can you e-mail me the 3rd one? the largest size you can. your next.


Yay! *dances* it is sent!! Feel free to give him more mane and tail and ... dimension lol he was still pretty skinny in those photos. 
I love love love your avatar.. I might have to beg you for another one day!


----------



## Domino13011

I dont know how to make them bigger.  Im really sorry. If you cant draw him because the picture is too small, thanks anyway


----------



## NoniPony

*screams* its so cute!! thank you!!!


----------



## Jillyann

Could you try this one? I am not on my computer, so this is the only one I have at the moment.


----------



## savvylover112

hey could you try and do this one for me please ??


----------



## charlene1985

If you have time I would love one there are 2 different horses pick which ever is easier(if u have time)


----------



## Thelma

Hey can you make a picture out of this one??

i love your artwork, your'e such a talented!!

here is the web, the picture is the big one, is ok to have it like that??

Web: Gæðingamót Sörla 2009 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Gæðingamót Sörla 2009 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Bump for TA


----------



## JustDressageIt

Buuuummmppp again


----------



## brookelovesparelli

I would love if you could do one of buddy....


----------



## Twilight Arabians

my boss called me this morning begging me to come in for overtime... :-( i have tomorrow off so i'll get as many done as i can! almost done with yours JDI, just have to add mane and tall to it.


----------



## JustDressageIt

No rush!! I can't wait to see it. Sorry you had to work, it sounded like you were looking forward to a few days off!


----------



## anrz

Ooh! I'd love one of Thumper . Can you just take me and the tack out?


----------



## jadeewood

HERE DO WHAT EVER.

I WOULD LOVES ONE OF MY HORSEEE. I DONT KNOW HOW MANY PICTURE I CAN UPLOAD, SO I WIL DO A COUPLE.
MY NAMES JADE WOOD AND THE HORSES NAME IS APACHE, HER COMPETITION NAME IS. 'A MISSING COLOUR' AND MY COLOURS ARE GREY AND PINK IF THAT HELPS AT ALL.
SORRY FOR BAD POSITION HAVE DOGGY KNESSS, LMAOO.


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Can you do Wally? Please? Here's a pic:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's my "Sandie" -- your first example was awesome by the way - so neat!!!


----------



## NiarobiCreek

do you think you could do this one like the first one ? thanks so much!!


----------



## paintluver

Could you make me a picture of my Romeo please?
































Thank you so much!


----------

